# Naked doctor rushes to rescue man



## MMiz (Jun 11, 2005)

*Naked doctor rushes to rescue man*

BEIJING, June 10 -- A doctor who was taking a bath rushed nakedly to rescue her colleague who got an electric shock, the Daily Sunshine reported Thursday.

The doctor, surnamed Tang, heard her neighbor Doctor Chen scream in a next-door bathroom at about 11 p.m. Sunday when she was having a bath in her clinic’s dormitory building in Pingshan Subdistrict, Longgang. She thought Chen must be in danger after he did not respond when she called out for him. 

*Read More!*


----------



## TTLWHKR (Jun 11, 2005)

They should get married now...


----------



## Jon (Jun 14, 2005)

Question..... how close to dying of laughter did she come.....


----------



## Stevo (Jun 16, 2005)

Co-Ed Naked EMS ???





_naaaa.._

where would we put our pagers??

~S~


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Stevo_@Jun 16 2005, 04:18 PM
> * Co-Ed Naked EMS ???
> 
> 
> ...


 No place I want to know about  :blink:


----------



## rescuecpt (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ffemt8978_@Jun 16 2005, 07:08 PM
> * No place I want to know about  :blink: *


 LOL, my pager has a vibrate function.  LMAO!!!   :lol:  :lol:


----------



## emtal233 (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rescuecpt+Jun 16 2005, 10:39 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (rescuecpt @ Jun 16 2005, 10:39 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-ffemt8978_@Jun 16 2005, 07:08 PM
> * No place I want to know about :blink: *


LOL, my pager has a vibrate function.  LMAO!!!   :lol:  :lol: [/b][/quote]
 Leaves alot to the imagination huh.....


----------



## PArescueEMT (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rescuecpt+Jun 16 2005, 11:39 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (rescuecpt @ Jun 16 2005, 11:39 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-ffemt8978_@Jun 16 2005, 07:08 PM
> * No place I want to know about :blink: *


LOL, my pager has a vibrate function.  LMAO!!!   :lol:  :lol: [/b][/quote]
 hmmm... me thinks we have someone who has tested that before...


----------



## CodeSurfer (Jun 17, 2005)

Note to self: Wash the used pager that I just got from my new company.


----------



## rescuecpt (Jun 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PArescueEMT+Jun 16 2005, 11:45 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (PArescueEMT @ Jun 16 2005, 11:45 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hmmm... me thinks we have someone who has tested that before...  [/b][/quote]
 No need to.


----------



## vtemti (Jun 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rescuecpt+Jun 19 2005, 10:56 AM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (rescuecpt @ Jun 19 2005, 10:56 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No need to.   [/b][/quote]
 Another note to self: Wear personal protection and send all pagers to dry cleaners before they are returned!

I get to store them all when not issued........


----------



## Jon (Jun 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vtemti+Jun 19 2005, 11:42 AM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (vtemti @ Jun 19 2005, 11:42 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Another note to self: Wear personal protection and send all pagers to dry cleaners before they are returned!

I get to store them all when not issued........  [/b][/quote]
 Nah..... soak them in bleach...


----------



## TTLWHKR (Jun 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MedicStudentJon+Jun 19 2005, 11:22 AM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (MedicStudentJon @ Jun 19 2005, 11:22 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nah..... soak them in bleach... [/b][/quote]
 I wonder how many quote boxes will add up till this thread is done.


----------



## Jon (Jun 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MedicStudentJon+Jun 19 2005, 12:22 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (MedicStudentJon @ Jun 19 2005, 12:22 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nah..... soak them in bleach... [/b][/quote]
 I'd say - at least 15


----------



## TTLWHKR (Jun 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MedicStudentJon+Jun 19 2005, 11:29 AM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (MedicStudentJon @ Jun 19 2005, 11:29 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd say - at least 15 [/b][/quote]
 You broke the chain.  <_< 

20


----------



## CodeSurfer (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TTLWHKR+Jun 19 2005, 04:16 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (TTLWHKR @ Jun 19 2005, 04:16 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You broke the chain.  <_< 

20 [/b][/quote]
 What did I miss?


----------



## TTLWHKR (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CodeSurfer+Jun 20 2005, 12:31 AM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (CodeSurfer @ Jun 20 2005, 12:31 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What did I miss? [/b][/quote]
 The Brady Bunch?


----------



## PArescueEMT (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TTLWHKR+Jun 20 2005, 12:28 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (TTLWHKR @ Jun 20 2005, 12:28 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Brady Bunch? [/b][/quote]
 okay... have we all gone mad???


25


----------



## PArescueEMT (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PArescueEMT+Jun 21 2005, 04:27 AM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (PArescueEMT @ Jun 21 2005, 04:27 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


okay... have we all gone mad???


25 [/b][/quote]
 by the way... i only have 32 left until my custom title... and no help is needed for mine


----------



## TTLWHKR (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PArescueEMT+Jun 21 2005, 03:30 AM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (PArescueEMT @ Jun 21 2005, 03:30 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


by the way... i only have 32 left until my custom title... and no help is needed for mine [/b][/quote]
 It just looks neat


----------



## PArescueEMT (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TTLWHKR+Jun 21 2005, 01:49 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (TTLWHKR @ Jun 21 2005, 01:49 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It just looks neat [/b][/quote]
 i wonder how small the inside window will get before it stops....


----------



## rescuecpt (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PArescueEMT+Jun 21 2005, 01:26 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (PArescueEMT @ Jun 21 2005, 01:26 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i wonder how small the inside window will get before it stops.... [/b][/quote]
 Prolly pretty soon i hope.


----------



## vtemti (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rescuecpt+Jun 21 2005, 02:38 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (rescuecpt @ Jun 21 2005, 02:38 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Prolly pretty soon i hope. [/b][/quote]
 Not yet


----------



## MedicPrincess (Jun 21, 2005)

Wow..that is really funky on the eyes... How'd I miss this


----------



## MedicPrincess (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vtemti+Jun 21 2005, 02:02 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (vtemti @ Jun 21 2005, 02:02 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not yet [/b][/quote]
 I meant to quote it...duh

Wow..that is really funky on the eyes... How'd I miss this


----------



## PArescueEMT (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EMTPrincess+Jun 21 2005, 03:23 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (EMTPrincess @ Jun 21 2005, 03:23 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I meant to quote it...duh

Wow..that is really funky on the eyes... How'd I miss this [/b][/quote]
 it's not that hard to miss.... how could you have?


----------



## emtbuff (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PArescueEMT+Jun 21 2005, 02:57 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (PArescueEMT @ Jun 21 2005, 02:57 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it's not that hard to miss.... how could you have? [/b][/quote]
 I wonder how anyone could miss this. It does look cool though.


----------



## MedicPrincess (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by emtbuff+Jun 21 2005, 03:58 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (emtbuff @ Jun 21 2005, 03:58 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wonder how anyone could miss this. It does look cool though. [/b][/quote]
 How could I have missed it?  I dunno.  Maybe I thought it was a pointless, mindless post and ignored it....but now I have SEEN THE LIGHT!! This is cool...

Oh and could the powers that be delete the one I screwed up on and forgot to hit quote...it right up there


----------



## Phridae (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EMTPrincess+Jun 21 2005, 04:00 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (EMTPrincess @ Jun 21 2005, 04:00 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How could I have missed it?  I dunno.  Maybe I thought it was a pointless, mindless post and ignored it....but now I have SEEN THE LIGHT!! This is cool...

Oh and could the powers that be delete the one I screwed up on and forgot to hit quote...it right up there   [/b][/quote]
 This hurts my eyes.


----------



## PArescueEMT (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Phridae+Jun 21 2005, 05:11 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Phridae @ Jun 21 2005, 05:11 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This hurts my eyes. [/b][/quote]
 wow... it reminds me of HIGH school


----------



## Phridae (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PArescueEMT+Jun 21 2005, 04:12 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (PArescueEMT @ Jun 21 2005, 04:12 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wow... it reminds me of HIGH school [/b][/quote]
 Zaks pants....   h34r: 

 :wub:


----------



## TTLWHKR (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Phridae+Jun 21 2005, 04:51 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Phridae @ Jun 21 2005, 04:51 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Zaks pants....   h34r: 

 :wub: [/b][/quote]
 Now isn't that cool?


----------



## PArescueEMT (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TTLWHKR+Jun 21 2005, 06:10 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (TTLWHKR @ Jun 21 2005, 06:10 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now isn't that cool? [/b][/quote]
 it's beginning to get rounded looking


----------



## emtd29 (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PArescueEMT+Jun 21 2005, 06:09 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (PArescueEMT @ Jun 21 2005, 06:09 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it's beginning to get rounded looking[/b][/quote]
adding my $0.02 worth...Because I can!!!


----------



## TTLWHKR (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by emtd29+Jun 21 2005, 07:45 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (emtd29 @ Jun 21 2005, 07:45 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


adding my $0.02 worth...Because I can!!! [/b][/quote]
 It makes me dizzy


----------



## TTLWHKR (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TTLWHKR+Jun 21 2005, 09:37 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (TTLWHKR @ Jun 21 2005, 09:37 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It makes me dizzy [/b][/quote]
 95 more to go!


----------



## Phridae (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TTLWHKR+Jun 21 2005, 09:38 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (TTLWHKR @ Jun 21 2005, 09:38 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


95 more to go! [/b][/quote]
 Oh no! All the posts are disappearing! Well, the earlier ones in this HUGANTIC quote thingy.


----------



## Jon (Jun 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Phridae+Jun 21 2005, 11:51 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Phridae @ Jun 21 2005, 11:51 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh no! All the posts are disappearing! Well, the earlier ones in this HUGANTIC quote thingy.   [/b][/quote]
 Gee... how many are we up to?

And what was that about Zak's pants.....


----------



## MedicPrincess (Jun 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MedicStudentJon+Jun 22 2005, 11:39 AM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (MedicStudentJon @ Jun 22 2005, 11:39 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gee... how many are we up to?

And what was that about Zak's pants..... [/b][/quote]
 Hey..thanks to whoever did away with my boo boo.  So, does continuing this thread indicate we have WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAYYYYY to much time on our hands?


----------



## PArescueEMT (Jun 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EMTPrincess+Jun 22 2005, 01:07 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (EMTPrincess @ Jun 22 2005, 01:07 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey..thanks to whoever did away with my boo boo.  So, does continuing this thread indicate we have WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAYYYYY to much time on our hands? [/b][/quote]
 i think so, but it's fun...


----------



## TTLWHKR (Jun 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PArescueEMT+Jun 23 2005, 06:19 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (PArescueEMT @ Jun 23 2005, 06:19 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i think so, but it's fun... [/b][/quote]
 What's fun?


----------



## TTLWHKR (Jun 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TTLWHKR+Jun 23 2005, 10:12 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (TTLWHKR @ Jun 23 2005, 10:12 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What's fun? [/b][/quote]
 This post makes it 32 Quotes Long.

I wonder if we can make an arch out of the quote, instead of the line going out and down, make it go IN and down. Like the pilars on a railroad bridge.


----------



## CodeSurfer (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TTLWHKR+Jun 23 2005, 10:15 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (TTLWHKR @ Jun 23 2005, 10:15 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This post makes it 32 Quotes Long.

I wonder if we can make an arch out of the quote, instead of the line going out and down, make it go IN and down. Like the pilars on a railroad bridge.   [/b][/quote]
 Maybe... if none of us ever have to work.


----------



## TTLWHKR (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CodeSurfer+Jun 24 2005, 01:33 AM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (CodeSurfer @ Jun 24 2005, 01:33 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe... if none of us ever have to work. [/b][/quote]
 Then I'll continue this for the whole five months I'm off duty.


----------



## vtemti (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TTLWHKR+Jun 24 2005, 11:58 AM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (TTLWHKR @ Jun 24 2005, 11:58 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Then I'll continue this for the whole five months I'm off duty. [/b][/quote]
 35


----------



## CodeSurfer (Jun 24, 2005)

Ahhhh   Powers that be... delete my stupidity.


----------



## CodeSurfer (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vtemti+Jun 24 2005, 12:10 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (vtemti @ Jun 24 2005, 12:10 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


35 [/b][/quote]
 Do I have a custom title yet?


----------



## Phridae (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CodeSurfer+Jun 24 2005, 05:18 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (CodeSurfer @ Jun 24 2005, 05:18 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do I have a custom title yet? [/b][/quote]
 I think that happens at 500.

And this quote upon quote thingy isnt going to get any longer. The earlier ones are disappearing.


----------



## PArescueEMT (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Phridae+Jun 24 2005, 07:14 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Phridae @ Jun 24 2005, 07:14 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think that happens at 500.

And this quote upon quote thingy isnt going to get any longer. The earlier ones are disappearing. [/b][/quote]
 I've noticed.


----------



## rescuemedic7306 (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PArescueEMT+Jun 24 2005, 07:01 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (PArescueEMT @ Jun 24 2005, 07:01 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've noticed. [/b][/quote]
 damn, a day late and a $ short again!  :angry:


----------



## beckoncall62 (Aug 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rescuemedic7306+Jun 24 2005, 07:59 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (rescuemedic7306 @ Jun 24 2005, 07:59 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


damn, a day late and a $ short again!  :angry: [/b][/quote]
I wonder if the person or people who invented this forum was/were aware of it's  :blink:  creative capability and potential-and what about the naked doctor who rushed to rescue that man? Nobody's mentioned her lately.


----------



## beckoncall62 (Aug 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firecall62+Aug 22 2005, 02:06 AM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (firecall62 @ Aug 22 2005, 02:06 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wonder if the person or people who invented this forum was/were aware of it's  :blink:  creative capability and potential-and what about the naked doctor who rushed to rescue that man? Nobody's mentioned her lately. [/b][/quote]
Hmmmm...maybe I can print this thread on my printer and my kids can color the pretty design.....


----------



## Cap'nPanic (Aug 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firecall62+Aug 22 2005, 02:12 AM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (firecall62 @ Aug 22 2005, 02:12 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmmmm...maybe I can print this thread on my printer and my kids can color the pretty design..... [/b][/quote]
 Well I might as well become the official EMTLife post ***** and join the fun!

By the way I like the idea of co-ed EMS, two partners, countless toys, one unit, one special cot..........

-Cap'n Panic

The one, the only, the post *****....


----------

